# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2012 : Les rsultats

## CaDegenere

Et maintenant... Les rsultats !!!!!!!!!!!

Avec presque un jour d'avance sur les pronostics, voici enfin ce que vous attendiez tous avant la fin du monde : votre classement !

Bon, on peut tuer le suspens de suite : les grands gagnants de cette anne sont *Drizzt [Drone38]* et *CaDegenere* !
Avec un taux de participation ingal depuis l'ouverture de ce concours (et mme d'avant !), c'est une victoire crasante sur tous les jurys prcdents.

C'est donc pour a que l'on ne s'est mme pas donn la peine de corriger vos participations. Pourquoi faire ? Vous ne pouvez pas nous battre.

Bon, parce que c'est vous, parce que c'est nous, on va quand mme vous mettre les notes que vous auriez pu avoir...

----------


## CaDegenere

(Et ici, je mettrais vos points, une fois qu'on aura fini de compter d'afficher les rsultats)


Et voil le classement ! 

*Sunchaser : 70 (+5)*




*pcaboche : 65.5 (+2)*




*Lady : 65.5 (- 0.5)*


Gaet2402 : 65.5 (-1)
Shadowmoon : 63.001 (+5.5)
jbrasslet : 61.5 (+2)
Alvaten : 59.5 (-0.5)
leternel : 59 (+2.5)
Barsy : 57.5 (+6)
Robin56 : 57 (+3)
Nhaps : 56.5 (+1.75)
Golgotha : 56.07 (-2)
Sve@r : 56 (+2)
Bousk : 56 (-1)
XxArchangexX : 53 (+1)
ledisciple : 51.5 (-1)
Christophe P. : 47.5 (+4)
edgarjacobs : 44.5 (+0.5)
JetSett : 35 (+2)
strokeforstroke : 35 (+2)
Auteur : 30 (+1.5)

*Minnesota : 1 (0)*



(Pour les images qui font jolies, etc etc... on verra demain, je n'ai pas le temps l)

----------


## CaDegenere

*Shadowmoon*




> 1. %


Une prcision au micron prt est ncessaire pour ce trou
D. Donnons donc une note avec la mme prcision : 3.0001
C. Le micron est prt  quoi ? a manque de prcision ! 2.5




> 2. %^)


Limbcile heureux
D. Ou lidiot du village, a marche aussi : 2.5
C. Jlaime bien avec sa gueule de travers : 3




> 3. !#%


Attention  ne pas trop minorer les partitions (de musique)
D. Dommage que tu nes pas demand de ne pas trop minorer la note : 2
C. Dsol, mes connaissances musicales ne me permettent pas de comprendre la subtilit du truc... 1




> 4. &&%!


Et et pan
D. Et et 2 ! Non cest pas mal trouv en fait : 3
C. Et et pareil : 3




> 5. %


Ouverture des soldes au Royaume Uni
D. Cest un peu tot mais vu que pour la proclamation des rsultats on ne devrait pas tre loin de la vrit a mrite une rcompense : 3.5
C. Simple et efficace : 3




> 6. ]%+]


Le systme d'accroche entre les deux wagons est sur le point de s'ouvrir
D. Pour bien comprendre la situtation : http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...02t/f1.highres : 4.5
C. 4 (oui, des fois je ne sais pas quoi dire...)




> 7. <-%


Vue intrieure d'une cafetire en marche (< tant le filtre)
D. La encore un dessin vaut mieux quun long discours : http://csimg.choozen.fr/srv/FR/28014...letti-9741.jpg : 4
C. Tu regardes souvent lintrieur de ta cafetire quand elle marche ? Tu es encore plus en manque que moi le matin alors, jarrive  attendre quelle fasse son boulot sans la surveiller continuellement... 3




> 8. %-{


Le moustachu fou
D. Faudrait savoir, soit il est idiot, soit il est fou, mais tu ne peux pas tout lui mettre sur le dos : 2.5
C. Personnellement je trouve que cest plus de lart que de la folie, mais bon... 3 http://www.stars-portraits.com/img/p...-by-diedel.jpg




> 9. %%


tape finale d'une mitose vue  travers un microscope lectronique  balayage
D. Et voila commun le concours de cette anne a t envahit de % : 4 (http://www.discip.crdp.ac-caen.fr/sv...o/comment4.jpg)
C. Je ne comprend pas que Rorschach ce soit pris la tte avec des taches alors que quelques caractres alphanumriques peuvent suffirent... 4




> 10. ~%3


*Une information  mettre au conditionnel, mais il semblerait bien que je vous aime*
D. Une rponse hypothtique, mais nous pourrions conjecturer que je vous note correctement : 3.5
C. Hum... Oui oui, moi aussi. 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> (o●o)[][][][]


D. Vu que ce doit tre une des seules explications que je comprends, a mrite un bonus : +1
C. Rien  faire, quand je le regarde je vois une chenille. Et elle aussi me regarde en plus. Jaime pas les chenilles qui me regardent. +0.5 parce que jai quand mme reconnu qqchose dans le smiley.




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ʗ|ɿ|


D. On notera le souci du dtail avec le beurre qui commence  fondre sous leffet du soleil : +2 (bonus pour avoir utilis moins de 5 caractres)
C. Un peu radin sur le beurre, mais joli quand mme. +2 (bonus pour avoir eu un bonus de Drizzt)


*Total :
D : 32.5001 (+3)
C : 30.5 (+2.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Golgotha*




> 1. %


Le .357 Magnum
D. Et pour lui prendre son sac  main il a cri : Haut les mains, haut les mains haut les mains  : 3.57
C. De la violence ds la premire rponse ? 2




> 2. %^)


Quelquun qui souris aprs stre pris une grosse racl.
D. Tu sourirais toi si tu venais de te prendre une racle ? : 2
C. Il y en a qui aime a : 3




> 3. !#%


Un cycliste ( gauche) tente de monter lobstacle.
D. Je plussoie : http://www.moudon.ch/usr_files/Image...b_Velo_web.jpg : 3.5
C. Quelle ide de faire du sport : 4




> 4. &&%!


Une file d'attente  l'ANPE
D. Jai jamais aim les files dattente. En plus cest pole Emploi maintenant : 2.5
C. Et cest pas crdible, il faudrait beaucoup plus de & pour que a y ressemble : 2




> 5. %


Un fer  repasser.
D. Ok pour le , mais du coup le % cest quoi ? Cest du travail fait  moiti a, du coup la moiti de la note : 2.5
C. 4 parce que je vois bien le fer  repasser, -0.5 parce que tu viens de me rappeler que a mattend en rentrant chez moi : 3.5




> 6. ]%+]


La tte dun robot.
D. Salut cest moi Nono, jsuis le robot hros ! : 4
C. http://rlv.zcache.fr/robot_vintage_n...5en3m9_400.jpg : 4




> 7. <-%


Il est dubitatif.
D. Tout comme moi : 1.5
C. Pas convaincu non plus... 1




> 8. %-{


Mon pre
D. Luke, je tai dj expliqu, cest moi ton pre : 1.5
C. Me regarde pas, ce nest pas moi ta mre. : 2




> 9. %%


Un fantme qui fait peur
D. Bouuuuuuh !!!! http://media.paperblog.fr/i/526/5268...-L-UiIWPC.jpeg : 3.5
C. Il y aurait eu une diffrence sil ne faisait pas peur ? 4




> 10. ~%3


Une magnifique rose rouge.
D. Pas trs drole mais ressemblant : 3
C. Pas trs rouge mais ressemblant : 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> 1. X0


Noir et blanc.
D. Lavantage cest que je nai pas de difficult  comprendre lexplication. Aprs cest un hors sujet complet je ne peux donc que mettre un malus : -0.5
C. Hors sujet. 0




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> 2. ~O


Le dbut de toute vie.
D. La fin de ta participation : -0.5
C. Idem : 0

C. Malus supplmentaire pour ne pas avoir voulu refaire les smileys bonus alors que le jury te la propos (et insist !) : -1
Et oui, il est comme a le jury, il peut tre peau de vache sil le veut.

*Total :
D: 27.57 (-1)
C. 28.5 (-1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Sunchaser*




> 1. %


Il a renvers sa chaise, a roul sous la table, pour finalement tomber dans les pommes... quelle cuite !
D. Mouarf, a sent le vecu : 3.5
C. Jsuis sr quil peut se relever et continuer ! 4




> 2. %^)


C'est un chemin pour Dora l'exploratrice ! D'abord on doit traverser une fort en suivant le petit chemin entre les arbres, ensuite on doit gravir une montagne,
pour arriver enfin sur une belle plage !
On chante tous en coeur: Allons-y let's go ! C'est parti les amis, nous allons-y-arriver ! Je sais qu'on peut y arriver ! Ou allons-nous ? Au chemin-dans-la-fort ! Clap-clap.
Ou allons-nous ? Au chemin-dans-la-fort ! Clap-clap.
Et si jamais vous ne vous souvenez plus, il suffit d'appeler "la carte" ! Et la, il y a ce truc insupportable qui viens nous crier dans les oreilles: chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte ... chui la cccaaaAAAAAAAaarrrte !.
Et la, j'ai envie de tuer Dora.
D. Pour ceux qui ne voient pas de quoi il parle : 

. Maintenant jai envie de tuer Sunchaser pour mavoir mis a dans la tete : 4
C. Je ne connais pas Dora (enfin, si, de nom, mais je nai jamais eu  la croiser  la TV), mais jimagine bien le truc... Un peu genre Tltubbies ? (et non, je nirai pas voir la vido de Drizzt). Dailleurs, dans le genre... 


Ah oui, faut mettre une note aussi : 4




> 3. !#%


Sortir un filet de la marinade et bien goutter. Le passer au gril. Servir entre 2 beaux bouquets de lgumes.
D. Ca manque dassaisonnement comme explication : 2
C. Tu aurais pu nous cuisiner qqchose de mieux que a je pense : 2.5




> 4. &&%!


Un voiture Belge pour les Francais, ou Francaise pour les Belges: 2 conducteurs et 2 volants ... danger en perspective.
D. Cest quoi le problme davoir deux volants ? : http://www.linternaute.com/auto/maga...ite-318938.jpg : 3
C. Je nai pas tout compris pour les nationalits par contre... : 2




> 5. %


Une livre la tonne de "%" !?! ET bien ... ca serait vraiment dommage de s'en priver. Allez hop ! Mettons-en partout dans les Smileys 2012 !
D. Enfin quelquun qui utilise le smiley fil rouge dans ses explications : 3+1
C. 2.5 + 1 de bonus.




> 6. ]%+]


L'abdomen du patient est ouvert, on y a pos des intruments et le chirurgien commence a ausculter la tuyauterie (le reste du corps du patient est soigneusement recouvert)
D. Effectivement, il y a de lide (attention cest crade) : http://i.ytimg.com/vi/fzioVcrjtuU/0.jpg : 4
C. Faudrait pas quil oublie un truc au fond : 4




> 7. <-%


Avec sa pince, il tire les parties des vicres qui doivent tre amputes ....
D. Bon la entre labdomen au dessus et a, je commence  avoir la nause  Je vous fait grace dune image pour celui la : 3.5
C. Tu tais devant Urgence quand tu as particip ? : 4




> 8. %-{


Ce sigle indique aux serveurs de la reception que c'est l'heure de la cascade de champagne.
D. Tu aurais pu te limiter  la cascade de champagne, lexplication tait tout aussi valide : 3
C. Tu mlanges allgrement les rfrences  lalcool et  la chirurgie... Rassure moi, tu nes pas toubib ? 4




> 9. %%


Des cheveux boucls entourent un visage dont on ne voit que les yeux ..
D. La representation en smiley fait perdre un peu de la superbe du modle, voici de quoi rparer cela : http://04.img.v4.skyrock.net/5124/15...1316_small.jpg : 4
C. Presque trop simple : 3




> 10. ~%3


Un opration chirurgicale a la base du pnis ... pov'gars, ca doit pas tre marrant.
D. Bon ma copine tant  cot de moi, je vais pas chercher dimage elle risque de se poser des questions. Et javoue ne pas avoir trop envie non plus dimager cette explication... : 3
C. Jen ai froid dans le dos... : 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> >~~{ []--[]--[] }~~<


D. Y a de lide, a aide de passer dans les premiers hein ? +1
C. Jaime bien. +1




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ~~~~*~~~~ / []


D. Pas mal aussi, proche de shadowmoon mais exprim diffrement. +1
C. Ah ! L au moins il na pas t radin sur le beurre ! +2

*Total
D. 34 (+2)
C. 36 (+3)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Barsy*




> 1. %


Elvis a mang sa guitare.
D. You aint nothing but a hound dog, cryinall the time : 2.5
C. a arrive  tout le monde un petit creux : 3




> 2. %^)


Bozzo a mang son chapeau
D. Javais dj du mal avec Elvis, mais la a fait beaucoup de chapeau. En plus jaime pas les clowns : 1.5
C. Il aurait mieux fait de se faire un resto avec Elvis. : 2




> 3. !#%


Bigleux !
D. Toi mme ! : 2
C. O a ? 2




> 4. &&%!


Les actions ont surpondr une quote part sur la valorisation des marchs.
D. Il est interessant de noter que si je copie cette explication dans google image, dans les rsultats il y a la recherche google de pcaboche... : 2.5
C. 3 pour avoir plac tous les mots dun coup, -1 pour mavoir fil mal au crne en rentrant du boulot : 2




> 5. %


The stock options have surpondered a part quote on the market valorization.
D. Tiens en anglais a marche pas par contre : 2
C. 3 for using all these words, -2 for the headache and the use of the english : 1




> 6. ]%+]


Le torro tore le taureau tourment.
D. Le jury jauge le janissaire joyeux : 3
C. Ce smiley se sublime sans surenchre : 4




> 7. <-%


Un Tinois fabrique un vlo.
D. Tu aurais mieux fait dacheter Franais : http://cabine13.files.wordpress.com/...velo.jpg?w=490 : 3
C. Leur truc cest plutt llectronique aussi... : 2




> 8. %-{


Un taureau sur un vlo.
D. Et voila la scne juste avant : http://img.over-blog.com/460x252/3/5...velo-noyan.jpg : 3
C. Dop ou pas dop ? 3




> 9. %%


Isaac Asimov
(La dernire fois, j'avais eu le max de point avec cette rponse, soyons opportuniste )
Si a marche, l'an prochain je rpond Isaac Asimov pour chaque smiley.
D. Hh jaurais mis 4 mais juste pour voir si tu tiendras parole : 5
C. Pareil ! 5 points ! (sachant que du coup, je me sens oblig de te sabrer sur toutes les autres rponses pour ne pas risquer que tu gagnes, sinon tu ne jouerais pas lanne prochaine !!!)




> 10. ~%3


Le beurre, l'argent du beurre et les miches de la crmire
D. Finalement enlevez le beurre et largent du beurre, je me contenterai des miches : 4
C. La correction des smileys dor cest comme la participation : il faut passer en premier sinon on se fait voler ses rponses... : 5




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> #%M-M


D. Si on arrive  se dfaire de limpression que la bastille ressemble au logo M&Ms cest pas mal : +1
C. Arrrg... Voil, maintenant jai limage de la Bastille prise par des M&Ms... +1




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> (|/~/


D. Jai un doute sur ce qui est la tartine et ce qui est le couch de soleil. Mais dans les deux cas a marche. Cest un smiley palindromique en somme. Bien jou ! : +2
C. Moi je vois bien le coucher de soleil et la tartine : +1. Et +1 pour avoir gard le beurre du smiley prcdent : +2

*Total
D. 28.5 (+3)
C. 29 (+3)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*XxArchangexX*





> 1. %


Il triche, il faut lancer une boule par une  la ptanque.
D. Ecoute tu mas dis tu tires ou tu pointes, alors moi jai fait les deux je vois pas ou le problme : 4
C. Cest lavantage dtre ambidextre : 3




> 2. %^)


C'est beau un arbre gnalogique, le grand pre, le pre et le fils mais il n'aura pas de petit fils  si F9 peut tre .
D. Euh il doit me manquer quelque chose l, je vois pas du tout... 1
C. Je bloque sur F9. Je narrive pas  comprendre comment il est arriv l : 1




> 3. !#%


La dernire ligne du clavier d'un tlphone portable ( verifies tu ?)
D. Bien sur, en tant que Jury consciencieux. Et dailleurs sur le mien jai *0# du coup je me vois dans lobligation de rejeter cette explication : 1.5
C. Ctait facile de deviner que ce ntait pas le cas, quand on sait quen T9 pour crire un ! il faut taper 5 fois sur la touche 1, alors que pour le % cest 10 fois sur cette mme touche. Et toi, tu vrifies ? 3




> 4. &&%!


2 contre 1, je parie quand mme sur celui de droite
D. Ma lair un peu maigrichon non ? Enfin cest ton argent : 3
C. Je parie surtout quil court plus vite que les 2 autres ! : 3




> 5. %


Le modulo is undefined, il doit manquer un paramtre
D. Dsole, jai moi a compile : 2
C. Quand a plante, cest moins poli que a dhabitude... 1




> 6. ]%+]


il y en a un qui a voulu faire le malin avec des tables au cirque et qui est tomb
D. Aprs Bozzo, voici la troupe des cascadeurs ! : 3
C. Ctait aprs une cuite ? 3




> 7. <-%


On est en alerte niveau 2 le parapluie ne sert  rien
D. Cest que tu nas pas le nouveau parapluie spcial tempete et ouragans : http://www.ojm-diffusion.com/paraplu...e-ouragan.html : 3
C. Sil y a un peu de vent, a permet de voler encore plus haut et plus loin : 2




> 8. %-{


Le tir  l'arc est une bonne discipline
D. Tout  fait, par contre la soit tu tiens larc  lenvers, soit larc tire tout seul : 3
C. Il y a un fusil dans le mme genre : http://tropdinfos.be/img/divers/pandan_lagl.jpg : 4




> 9. %%


Il est cach dans les buissons mais c'est quoi je ne sais pas
D. Ctait un chat : http://imalbum.aufeminin.com/album/D..._H152907_L.jpg : 3.5
C. Dans le doute, tu mets un coup de tatane dans le buisson : 4




> 10. ~%3


Qui a lanc ce % sur un coeur il est cass en deux maintenant
D. Et linterprtation du % cest  nous de la faire ? (en plus ctait le smiley fil rouge) : 3-1
C. Nempche que ctait un joli lanc ! 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> |||[]


D. Cest mignon tout ces petits . Prisonniers ? Revolutionnaires ? Trous dune prise de courant ? Javoue hsiter cependant : +0.5
C. Ahhhh ! une autre chenille ! Ahhhh ! Et jai la chanson en tte maintenant !!! +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> -O-
> [~]


D. Et oui mais non, sur deux lignes je ne peux pas valider : 0
C. La mme. Pourtant, je crois que ctait marqu smiley dans lnonc non ? Je nai pas aussi oubli de mettre a ??? : 0

*Total
D. 26 (+0.5)
C. 27 (+0.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*jbrasslet*




> 1. %


Etat de surprise de ma chrie  l'annonce de notre prochain diner campagnard. Au programme : coucher de soleil et pique-nique improvis
D. Couch de soleil checked, pique-nique checked (bien trouv dailleurs), etat de surprise  euh pas checked : 2.5 (pour le pique nique)
C. Je ne ferais pas de blagues sur le physique... 2




> 2. %^)


Monsieur Guillotin vient de trouver une superbe invention et la prsente  qui de droit
D. Bon jai pas trouv dimage mais a ressemble plutot  une lame pendulaire qu une guillotine mais cest bien trouv : 3
C. Et voil, encore une invention qui a t dtourne de son utilisation premire... Pourtant, comme couteau  saucifflard ctait plutt pas mal ! 4




> 3. !#%


L'tat de surprise de ma chrie en se rendant compte qu'une fois sur place, nous n'avons que du pain et du beurre !
D. Mouais la tartine beurre cest dans le smiley bonus pas ici : 1.5
C. a la surprend encore venant de toi ? 2




> 4. &&%!


Monsieur Guillotin vient de comprendre qu'il pourrait bien tre le nime testeur de sa nouvelle invention. Oups.
D. I did it again... Dsol je vais mauto flageller pour me faire pardonner : 1.5
C. Il avait dj trouv beaucoup de volontaires avant pour la tester ? 2




> 5. %


S'installer dans les bras l'un de l'autre contre un tronc d'arbre au calme, a n'a pas de prix ?
D. Ah voila qui rhausse cette histoire de pique-nique : 4
C. Comment a se fait que ta copine ait lair surprise l aussi ? 3




> 6. ]%+]


Le roi soleil est sur de la force de ses troupes et sait qu'il pourra mater sans souci les troupes ennemies et la rbellion si jamais le tiers-tat ose tenter de s'extirper de sa condition
D. A mort Louis croix v baton ! (Ok cest pas le bon roi, mais on sen fout). En dehors de cela faudra mexpliquer comment tu arrives  voir tout a dans ces 5 signes  : 2
C. Jai bien une explication pour toi Drizzt, mais cest  base de substances licites et dautres illicites.
Dailleurs : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...-%C3%A9tat.jpg : 4




> 7. <-%


Oui bon la vue est pas top contre l'arbre, allons sur cette colline nous verrons mieux le coucher de soleil.
D. Elle ma dit daller siffler la haut sur la colline  Je la sens mal la fin de cette histoire : 3
C. Si la vue ntait pas top, en contrepartie on te voyait moins aussi. Aprs, si tu prfres texposer en haut de la colline... chacun ses prfrences : 3




> 8. %-{


La reine Antoinette va-t-elle russir  choisir sa robe avant de passer  la guillotine
D. Elle ma lair dubitative en tout cas : 3
C. Elle aurait mieux fait de mettre un col roul : 3




> 9. %%


Robespierre prpare les plans pour la prise de la bastille. (et non, je sais cela aurait du tre quelque chose avec ma chrie mais cela aurait t trop attendu)
D. Toutes les personnalits vont y passer ! Allez un peu moins que Isaac car au final cest la mme explication : 3.5
C. a reste dans le sujet (tu aurais dit cest ma copine jaurai pu faire la mme rponse !) : 4




> 10. ~%3


Zoidberg (personne de futurama) se ballade avec une banane sur la tte (j'en avais marre de la bastille et merci de me laisser tranquille regarder le coucher de soleil avec ma chrie, nous sommes l pour le calme)
Pour info : http://static.minilua.com/wp-content...9/zoidberg.png
D. On a effectivement fait un saut dans le temps l. Mais la ressemblance est la : 4
C. Pour avoir russi  viter toute connotation sexuelle avec ce smiley, bravo ! 5




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> #### >> ~ _ _||||||||


D. Ca commence  faire beaucoup de signes je trouve : +0.5
C. Pareil que dans la rponse suivante (oui, je ne corrige pas forcement dans lordre) : +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> (| $|


D. Simple mais trop proche de Barsy : +0.5
C. Ce qui me gne plus cest lespace dans le smiley... a fait presque 2 smileys du coup... : +0.5

*Total
D. 28 (+1) et +2 pour les deux histoires et -0.5 pour le 10me smiley qui nen fait pas partie = 29.5 (+1)
C. 32 (+1)
*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Bousk*





> 1. %


trs faible soleil dans le pays aujourd'hui
D. Ok pour le soleil, mais le reste ? : 1.5
C. a doit pas tre tout le pays, vu que chez moi il fait beau aujourdhui : 3




> 2. %^)


un chinois en chapeau de crmonie qui prend une vague aprs un combat de boxe (perdu, de toute vidence avec la tronche en biais comme a !)
D. Cest sur que si il se bat en habits de crmonie a va pas tre simple : 2
C. Il tait peut tre dj moche avant, qui sait ? 3




> 3. !#%


Oh non, j'ai oubli ma grille de morpion au PMU !
D. Ca si tu navais pas pass ton temps au bar, tu aurais eu lesprit plus clair : 3
C. Cest celui que jai rcupr et avec lequel jai encaiss 500e ? Merci ! 3




> 4. &&%!


Dupont et Dupond hsitent entre la balanoire ou le lapdance
D. Je dirais mme plus, lapdance ou balanoire ! : 4
C. Nhsitez plus : http://a69.g.akamai.net/n/69/10688/v...1/19264862.jpg : 4
(et non, je nai pas galr pour trouver une image avec ces 2 termes et sans personne nue dessus...)
D. Bien jou javais trouv sans personne nue ...




> 5. %


Attention le prix affich est faux
D. Mais la note affiche est correcte : 2
C. Avec un jury tel que nous il ne pourrait pas y avoir de fausses notes de toute faon : 2




> 6. ]%+]


sous-ensemble de pas grand chose  fort fort lointain
D. Je vois pas ce que le chateau de Shrek viens faire ici : 3
C. Dans quel direction ? 2




> 7. <-%


Tu crois que la gueule en biais est un handicap ? T'as vu mon nez ?
D. Aujourdhui cest le telethon, on se moque pas des handicaps : 2
C. C'est un roc ! C'est un pic ! C'est un cap ! Que dis-je, c'est un cap ? C'est une pninsule! 3




> 8. %-{


Attention invasion d'aliens  l'horizon
D. On se croirait dans Independance Day, vite mon virus informatique pour sauver la plante : 4
C. Tant que cest  lhorizon, ce nest pas la peine de stresser : 3




> 9. %%


Sant !
D. Jallais mettre deux et je me suis aperu que vu du dessus ctait plutot bien trouv en fait : 3.5
C. Paye ta tourne patron ! 4




> 10. ~%3


Presque 3 fois rien
D. Presque 3 fois rien, a fait donc 2 fois rien  peu pret. Comme un rien vaut mieux que deux tu lauras on doit tre environ  5 tu lauras. Je suis pas beaucoup plus avanc  : 2
C. Presque 2 fois plus que presque 3 fois presque rien (avec presque rien = 0.4) : 2




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


...
D. Cest les smiley dor pas lascii art dor : -0.5
C. Pareil sauf que je mettrais le malus au bonus suivant : 0




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


...
D. Idem : 0
C. Voil, ici : -0.5

*Total
D. 27 (-0.5)
C. 29 (-0.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*ledisciple*




> 1. %


Un u avec une bquille et un bras dans le pltre. Le pauvre, il a voulu suivre un o, poursuivi par un y, mais il a gliss sur un i ...
C'est un y qui chang de camp. Il a pass de droite  gauche. Evidemment, son ancien camp l'insulte et le prend pour un traitre 
D. Jaime bien la deuxieme explication. Je suis de bonne humeur je vais ignorer la premire et le fait quil y en a deux. : 3
C. 1 pour la premire, 4 pour la 2me, donc : 2.5




> 2. %^)


Le port d'un chapeau et d'une boucle d'oreille  droite est obligatoire pour cette activit. Le port d'une boucle d'oreille  gauche est formellement interdit.
D. Jaime bien quand cest symtrique moi : 2.5
C. Cest vrai que cest la classe... http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/h...-2011-28-g.jpg : 2




> 3. !#%


Les insultes sont interdites sur developpez.com !!! Mme sur un jeu !!! Merci de consulter les rgles du forum (http://club.developpez.com/regles/)
D. Je fait parti du Jury, jinsulte qui je veux dabord : 2+0.5 car cest original tout de mme
C. #!!&!!#% : 4




> 4. &&%!


Whaoo !! C'est le plus merveilleux et le plus extraordinaire smiley que j'ai pu voir de ma vie. Drizzt et CaDegenere ont vraiment t touchs par la grce. Ils sont beaux, intelligents, formidables ... (a va le lchage de cul pour gagner l? )
D. Tu trouves aussi ? Enfin quelquun qui comprend notre art  sa juste valeure : 0 (faut pas dconner non plus)
C. Nous sortir des vidences sous-entend que tu crois que nous ne sommes pas aptes  savoir ce que lon vaut ? Tu nous as pris pour des nuls cest a ? 0




> 5. %


La crise continue  gagner du terrain. Aprs l'Italie, la Grce, l'Espagne, la France ... voila que maintenant, c'est au tour de la Grande Bretagne ... On en sortira jamais ..
D. Le royame-uni a dj t utilis par shadowmoon. Et comme cest pas une interpretation du symbole trs originale je me vois dans lobligation de sanctionner pour semi-plagiat : 2-1
C. Je te trouve pessimiste... 2




> 6. ]%+]


tututut !!! H non, c'est perdu !!! Ho quel dommage ... La bonne rponse tait ]++]. Vous n'avez donc pas gagn le super gros lot du bingo ... Mais tant mieux pour les futurs candidats !! Le super gros lot du bingo va augmenter de 1000  !!!
D. Men fiche des futurs candidats, cest moi qui voulait gagner : 2
C. Rat : Ctait obligatoirement avec un % vu quon en a coll partout. Il ny a pas de raison que le bingo ne saligne pas sur nos rgles. : 3




> 7. <-%


Ah tiens, Un cour d'anatomie masculine. On a bien le gland : < . Ensuite le pnis : - .Et pour finir les testicules : %
D. Pas trs subtile mais on ne peut que constater la ressemblance vidente : 3.5
C. Plutt arodynamique lengin, non ? 2.5




> 8. %-{


En cas de dpressurisation, un masque d'oxygne tombera automatiquement  votre porte.
Tirez sur le masque pour librer l'oxygne. Placez le sur votre visage. Une fois votre masque ajust, il vous est possible d'aider d'autres personnes.
En cas d'vacuation, un panneau lumineux "Exit" vous permet de localiser l'issue la plus proche de votre sige. Les issues de secours sont situes de chaque ct de la cabine,  l'avant, au centre,  l'arrire.
Pour vacuer l'avion, suivez le marquage lumineux. Les issues seront ouvertes par l'quipage.
Les toboggans se dploient automatiquement.
D. Cest marrant sur cette photo a ressemble pas trop : http://media.koreus.com/200509/avion12.jpg . Excellent sinon : 5
C. Tu prends souvent lavion pour connaitre le baratin par coeur ? 4




> 9. %%


Trs jolies boucles d'oreilles madame ... ha pardon ... monsieur 
D. Trs proche de Sunchaser, trop  mon gout : 2
C. Je croyais quil ne les fallait que dun seul cot ? 2




> 10. ~%3


Trs jolie reprsentation d'crire cuniforme ! Pour les deux, trois nergumes qui ne suivent pas l'criture cuniforme est un systme d'criture mis au point en Basse Msopotamie entre 3400 et 3200 avant J.-C. et ... zZz zZz zZz
D. Cest quoi ce ton condescendant, jaime un peu pas beaucoup a : 4-1 (pour avoir pris le jury pour des ignares)
C. 4-1 pour ne pas avoir fini la fin de lhistoire : 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"



D. Cest les smiley dor pas lascii art dor : -0.5
C.


```

```




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


...
D. Idem : 0
C. Je ne vais pas coller de lascii art de partout : 0

*Total
D. 24.5 (-0.5) et +2 pour avoir flat notre go sur le smiley 4 et parce que jai t assez gnreux en malus.
C. 25 (-0.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Alvaten*




> 1. %


Un kangourou boxeur
D. Et faut pas lemmerder le kangourou : http://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbvie...r-kangaroo.jpg : 4
C. Il tape sur les chinois en costume de crmonie ? 4




> 2. %^)


Un picasso perdu, ca vaut toujours sont pesant de cacahuettes
D. Et voila il est retrouv ! A moi le mago ! Vachement mieux que le gros lot du bingo : http://www.pablopicasso.org/images/p...h-a-flower.jpg : 3 (tu aurais eu 4 ou 5 si tu avais mis une image pour illustrer)
C. Avec limage on le reconnait mieux effectivement : 3




> 3. !#%


Une mandoline, pratique pour faire un gratin de patate !
D. Jai bien fait de vrifier, avant, pour moi une mandoline cest pour faire de la musique, je voyais pas trop le rapport avec le gratin : 3.5
C. Tu ne chantes pas en faisant la cuisine ? 3




> 4. &&%!


L'accouplemeent des penguin !
D. Comme cest mignon ! Bien trouv les penguins pour le & : 4
C. Oh !! Oh ??? Mais cest 2 mles ? http://www.20minutes.fr/planete/9395...-adoptent-oeuf : 4




> 5. %


Il y a un rabais sur les demi cloche cette anne
D. Jen ai marre du royaume uni, de la finance, des soldes. Je pense quune tude sociologique sur linfluence du symbole  sur lhomme mriterait dtre effectue : 2 (dommage car la demi-cloche ctait sympa)
C. En clair : Cest la crise donc moiti moins de chocolat pour pques ? 2




> 6. ]%+]


Ne pas presser le bouton rouge !
D. Pourtant cest ecrit en gros dessus : http://static.freepik.com/photos-lib...3d_30-1270.jpg : 3
C. Sil y a un bouton rouge, cest bien pour quon appuie dessus ! Sinon ils auraient fait qqchose de discret et cach (un peu comme les boutons reset  chopper au trombone) : 2




> 7. <-%


Voila ce qui arrive quand on boit trop, ca ressort !
D. Bah dune faon ou dune autre a ressort de toute faon : 3
C. On ne boit jamais trop : 2




> 8. %-{


Quel drole d'outils, un forceps ?
D. Ne tappez pas forceps sur google image si votre copine est enceinte  : 3.5
C. Je ne vois pas ce quil y a de drle dans un forceps, mais enfin, lhumour est quelque chose de personnel... 3




> 9. %%


Un juge anglais
D. Bon cest un peu redondant tout cela, Isaac, Robespierre, le Juge. : 3-1
C. A la limite, je vois plus un cocker anglais : http://www.zimfamilycockers.com/Wally-June2004.jpg : 2




> 10. ~%3


Une nouvelle sorte de jouet pour adulte
D. Moi perso jai des legos, tu parlais bien de cela ? : 2.5
C. Nan, cest le gamepad de la Wii X : 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> II II
> ,,,,_%%%_,,,,


D. 2 lignes, 0 points
C. Malus ASCII (ou Malus  ski, au choix) : -0.5



> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ___@___
> XXXXXXX


D. 2 lignes, 0 point.
C. Dj not prcdement : 0

*Total
D. 30.5 (+0)
C. 29 (-0.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Gaet2402*



> 1. %


Une chaise est colle au plafond,  cot du ventilateur de plafond et de l'ampoule
D. Encore une pub pour la super glue a : 3.5
C. Lexplication colle au smiley : 4




> 2. %^)


Un skateur va arriver en haut d'un half pipe
D. Si on considre que le skate est le % il est plutot en train de se vautrer mchament la non ? : 3
C. J'ai la photo ! : 4




> 3. !#%


Les jambes du soldat sont rests  gauche du barbel, pas le corps...
D. Il en a mme perdu son pantalon, jai mal pour lui : http://v3.menara.ma/medias/2010/mars...905104-1-0.jpg : 4
C. Jsuis pas sr que la perte du pantalon soit le plus douloureux... : 3




> 4. &&%!


Deux oiseaux protgent les oeufs dans le nid
D. Je preferai les penguins, mais cest mignon : 3
C. Le lien mis sur la rponse dAlvaten correspond aussi  celle ci (mais du coup, plagiat ou pas plagiat ?) : 2




> 5. %


Shredder et son casque (tortues ninja)
D. Yeeeessss ! Tortue ninja, Tortue ninja lalalala : 5
C. Arrg... a yest, jai envie de pizza : 4




> 6. ]%+]


On a ouvert la trousse de secours, il y a deux rouleaux de sparadrap  gauche
D. Certes, mais tu avoueras que ce nest pas trs drole : 3
C. Et  droite ? 2




> 7. <-%


Deux cerises au bout de leur tige
D. Cest pas trop la saison des cerises la non ? : 3
C.  Aprs avoir not un phallus pour ce smiley, des cerises au bout dune tige... Ah oui, ah je le vois bien le cerisier l... 2




> 8. %-{


Un siamois vient de tomber en arrire
D. Faut aimer lhumour noir, mais bien trouv : 3.5
C. Je croyais que les chats retombaient toujours sur leurs pattes ? Ah, cest pas a ? 3




> 9. %%


Vue de dessus : un marathon avec les spectateurs sur les cots
D. Voila qui change des cheveux, en plus jaime bien lathltisme: 3.5
C. Dailleurs il y a des spectateurs qui debordent des barrires de scurit, ce nest pas trs prudent : 4




> 10. ~%3


Un nez avec un poil qui sort de la narine gauche et un double piercing  droite
D. Un peu tordu ton nez non ? : 3
C. Sacr poil ! 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"



D. -0.5
C. En plus en dirait un pendu : -0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"



D: 0
C. Cest joli. Mais cest pas un smiley : 0

*Total
D. 34.5 (-0.5)
C. 31 (-0.5)
*

----------


## CaDegenere

*leternel*




> 1. %


Un biologiste heureux parti en trombe, faisant tomber sa chaise, en laissant sa bactrie miraculeuse encore en place devant le microscope.
D. Y a des epidmies qui ont commenc pour moins que a : 4
C. Ptain cest a la crve que jai chopp ? 3




> 2. %^)


La bourse monte enfin, j'en suis si heureux que mon sourire eclipse mes yeux!
D. Ce qui nest est loin dtre mon cas face  cette explication : 2
C. Cest plutt quand les bourses se vident que le sourire eclipse les yeux... Pardon, cest pas trs fin ! 2




> 3. !#%


Mon shell est perdu, son prompt traduit son trouble.
Heureusement que j'ai pris shell en troisime langue!
Voici une petite traduction, rien que pour vous:
"O suis-je?"
Renvoyez-moi dans la matrice!
Entrez une commande, s'il vous plait"
D. Perso je vois plutot : Cest quoi cette explication moisie ? Regardez dans labaque ce que a vaut! Zero/Zero, note undefined : 1
C. Avoue, tu ne savais pas quoi mettre sur le smiley, hein ? 2




> 4. &&%!


Deux boudhas assis en tailleurs contemplent avec dlectation le paysage qui s'offre  leurs yeux:
Une jolie rivire coule entre deux collines verdoyantes, en se dirigeant vers la clbre muraille barrant l'horizon.
D. Et oui, on reconnait bien Shakyamuni et Maitreya devant leur table  pique-nique  euh non je confonds avec la cherie de jbrasslet : 5 (parceque je reviens juste de Chine)
C. Je nai pas la chance de revenir de Chine, ni mme dy tre all, mais je vois bien les bouddhas et le reste : 5




> 5. %


Tiens une cloche de paques  moiti censure...
D. Tiens on a dj sortie la cloche, a fait donc un demi-plagiat : 4/2
C. Cest du comique de rptition ? 1




> 6. ]%+]


Le Matre Controle Principal, revisit par minecraft. Le MCP de Tron pouvant effectivement tre reprsent par ):+)
D. En pratique a donne a : http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/20...or-d3bpzzm.png. : 3.5 (parceque jai pas vu Tron et que je joue pas  minecraft, mais japprcie lide)
C. Jai oubli Tron et je ne joue pas  Minecraft, mais je te fais entirement confiance : 3




> 7. <-%


Pouvez-vous m'indiquez, s'il vous plait, un bon remde contre les toux grasses?
D. A ton service :  faire bouillir 3  4 branches de thym dans 200 ml d'eau. Puis enlever les branches et en boire tout au long de la journe : 3
C. Du rhum. a soigne tout. Dailleurs l, jai une petite crve... 3




> 8. %-{


La moustache de ce brave homme est si longue qu'elle cache les commissures de ses lvres.
D. Tu exagres un peu : http://www.lillalink.com/blog/wp-con...-to-grow-0.jpg : 2.5
C. Jtais rest sur qqchose de plus raisonnable : http://photo.europe1.fr/divertisseme...ewidth_630.jpg : 3




> 9. %%


Une vache barnaise attend encore que passe le train.
D. Elle le regarde de vraiment pret dailleurs : http://blog.deluxe.fr/wp-content/upl...ache-train.jpg  : 3.5
C. En tout cas elle est concentre ! 3




> 10. ~%3


En raison d'une climatologie locale particulirement brumeuse, la charette s'est encore embourbe.
D. Fidelement retranscrit par Fragonard dans son celbre tableau : http://img.over-blog.com/600x447/2/1...-FRAGONARD.JPG : 3.5
C. Punaise... Tu me passeras le tl de ton revendeur ? 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> 888= :::.


(Car, pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas, les six tours de la Bastille contenait 7 prisonniers en tout.)
D. Donc les petits points ce sont les prisonniers, et les 888= la bastille avec une sorte de pont levis ? Heureusement quil y a lexplication mais cest bien reflechi : +0.5
C. Pourquoi... Mais pourquoi vous mettez des espaces dans vos smileys ???? +0.25




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ≃≃


"A trop regarder la tartine, vous avez rat le couch du soleil..."
D. Mieux vaut cela que lautre sens : A trop regarder le soleil, vous vous tes brul la retine et vous ne pourrez plus jamais voir de tartine beurre : +1
C. En mme temps... Le soleil sera l demain, la tartine elle non ! +0.75 (oui, cest pour faire un chiffre rond)

*Total
D. 30 (+1.5)
C. 29 (+1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Lady*




> 1. %


Un couple a voulu faire un 69 sur une chaise mais celle-ci c'est renverse: les voil en 96 avec le coussin qui a valdingu au loin!
(note : plus je fixe le caractre '%' plus j'ai l'impression de voir 96 crit ... c'est dingueuh !!)
D. Cest sur que a doit pas etre vident sur une chaise... Cest un truc  avoir une monte de sang au cerveau en plus (remarque si cest le mec, comme il y aussi une monte de sang plus bas, a peut compenser) : 4
C. Cest le genre de truc tue lamour a... (Nan, je ne parle pas en connaissance de cause !) : 3




> 2. %^)


Il essaye de loucher pour voir le bout de son nez et a le fait marrer!
D. Cest un peu crisp mais il a lair de rire en effet : http://galienni.typepad.com/photos/u...zed/peewee.jpg : 3
C. Il ne serait pas un peu bourr ? 4




> 3. !#%


a c'est le smiley qui m'aura fait perdre toute chance de gagner tellement il m'inspire pas!!
D. A ton service : 0
C. Alors que tu lui faisais un calin, tu lui apportais plein damour, et il aurait tout fait pour toi... : 0




> 4. &&%!


Des pingouins  l'envers et en parfaite synchronisation tentent de choper les poissons qui font un balais aquatique... Le spectacle de la nature est merveilleux!!
D. Dommage que les pingouins soit un plagiat, sinon a mritait une bonne note : 4/2
C. Ben moi je mets une bonne note parce quau moins ceux l ne cherchent pas  b.. se reproduire. : 4




> 5. %


Ma fille qui set sont doudou aussi grand qu'elle (elle est assise et comme elle a pris froid je lui ai mis une charpe)
D. . set doudou=Lady.getFille().size()  Prcoce la jeune fille  : 3.5
C. Mignon, et a change de la bourse et des cloches : 4




> 6. ]%+]


Un mathmaticien consciencieux  voulu tre sur qu'on comprenne bien qu' ce stade de l'quation il faut utilis n'importe quel relle STRICTEMENT suprieur  96 !
D. Pas trs rigoureuse comme notation a : 3-0.5 (faut pas dconner avec la rigueur mathmatique)
C. Je vais commencer  voir des 96 de partout aussi : 3




> 7. <-%


Un joli bouquet de roses
D. Le mois d'avril s'en est all. Le mois de mai s'est approch. Et marions les roses. Les roses font un beau bouquet lalalala (ndlr: aucune ide de ce que cest comme chanson mais a existe) : 2.5
C. Je vois bien le bouquet, par contre je ne vois pas comment tu fais pour reconnaitre des roses ??? 3




> 8. %-{


Space invader version ascii Art : "%" = les invaders "-" le tir "{" vaisseau du joueur.
D. Roooh pas besoin dexpliquer l ! Tu es sur un forum dinformaticiens quand mme : 4.5-0.5 (pour lexplication)
C. 4 points pour la rfrence (et 1 de plus parce que tu as russi  toucher linvader avec ton tir !) : 5




> 9. %%


Moi aprs le concert de Nigthwish en dbut d'anne, les oreilles exploses et le yeux qui n'en revienne toujours pas !
D. Over the Hills and Far away, for ten long years hell count the days . : 5
C. 5 +1 de bonus parce que tu coutes les Nightwish (comment a le jury fait ce quil veut ???) : 6




> 10. ~%3


Un spermatozode amoureux ?
D. Une note plus que correcte ? 4
C. Ils sont tous amoureux. Beaucoup sont conduits : 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


 (dessin du metro station bastille)
D. Je met 0.5 car linterpretation est bien pense. Mais la rponse en ascii art mriterait 0 et un malus
C. Malus de -1 parce que je naime pas le mtro




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"



D. Du coup je met le malus ici  ::):  -0.5
C. Et bonus de +0.5 pour rcuprer le malusde-1prcdentquitaitvachequandmmeetqueseulement-0.5auraitsuffit

*Total
D. 30.5 (0)
C. 35 (-0.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Nhaps*




> 1. %


Un chat sur le dos
D. Quil est mignonnnnnnn : 3
C. La mme : http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&hl=fr&v=HuqUpCFzJxY : 2




> 2. %^)


La face droite ( enfin gauche car vu de face ) d'un tout mignon petit cochon
D. De face,  droite,  gauche, faudrait savoir, tu mas perdu du coup : 2
C. Spider cochon, spider cochon... Ah non, celui l ne marche pas  lenvers : 2




> 3. !#%


L'histoire de guillaume tell, la fleche sur le mec completement choqu et la pomme coup en deux qui tombe
D. Cest un carreau darbalte dans lhistoire, pas une flche, du coup cest plus dur  voir : 2.5
C. Le smiley aurait t le mme sil avait pris la flche entre les 2 yeux dailleurs : 3




> 4. &&%!


C'est la chenille qui redemaaaaaarre !
D. Et tu crois que jtai pas vu, faire ta ptite ingnue, avec Pierrot dans le tunnel : 4
C. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!! Pas des chenilles !!!.... 2




> 5. %


Bernard l'hermitte
D. Henri, lanachorte : 3
C. http://cdn.fr.ubergizmo.com/wp-conte...-crab-lego.jpg : 4




> 6. ]%+]


Une femme en surpoid qui fait du step et leve des petites haltres
D. Mouais elle est surtout en train de jouer  Wii Fit avec un nunchuk dans chaque main : 2.5
C. Elle ne sest pas encore mis  la Zumba ? 2




> 7. <-%


Un pur sang ( pourcent ) qui galope vers la gauche
D. Roooh le jeu de mot sur le signe fil rouge, a mrite une rcompense : 3+1
C. a fait du 200% tout a ! : 4




> 8. %-{


Cyclope le X-men qui fait des lasers avec ses yeux qui tranchent tout sur son passage
D. Cest le Guillaume Tell moderne en quelque sorte : 3
C. Cyclope et ses yeux, jai du mal. Il nest pas sens en avoir quun ? (tu sais, genre comme les points ? ) : 1




> 9. %%


Un ninja cach dans les buissons
D. Mais non jai dj dit plus haut que ctait un chat. Il faut suivre un peu : 4/2 (plagiat)
C. Il est mal cach, on le voit, cest pas un vrai ninja : 3




> 10. ~%3


une sirene vu de dessus
D. Under the sea, Darling it's better, Down where it's wetter, Take it from me : 3.5
C. Je la voyais plutt de dessous l.. 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> (o.o) " Ben ouais une prise quoi =)"


D. Ben oui mais la bastille elle est ou ? Et la prise a dj t propose avec presque le mme dessin : 0
C. Tu as trouv la moiti du smiley, donc la moiti dun point : +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ||D


D. On est  loppos des rponses en Ascii Art, mais cest un peu trop simpliste : +0.5 (pour ne pas avoir mis dascii art)
C. Soleil, tartine, mais pas de beurre... +0.75

*Total
D. 29.5 (+0.5)
C. 27 (+1.25)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*edgarjacobs*




> 1. %


Rchauffez les plats au micro-onde
D. Ton explication me refroidit : 1
C. Jet de ds n1 : 1+1 = 2




> 2. %^)



Clin d'oeil d'un borgne
D. Non merci je ne suis pas interess : 3
C. Jet de ds n2 : 2+2 = 4




> 3. !#%


Allez directement en prison sans passer par la case dpart
D. Et surtout ne touchez pas 20 000 francs : 2
C. Jet de ds n3 : 1+1 = 2. Ah oui, triple doubles, direct la prison.




> 4. &&%!


H, h. Bon sang, mais c'est bien sur!
D. http://christophe.rabiet.free.fr/bonsang.jpg : 2.5
C. Enfin une personne qui trouve a clair : 3




> 5. %


Livres en seconde main
D. Tu parles bien de livres  lire hein ? Sinon tu risques dencourir mon couroux ternel : 2
C. Bon, ben... il y a des fois comme a, ou le commentaire ne vient pas. Alors soit je mets un truc inutile et une note, soit je fais une pause en esprant que linspiration vienne, je vais boire un coup (ou 2, ou 3) au bar du coin, puis joublie de reprendre et on se retrouve  la bourre pour les rsultats du concours. Tant pis, a ne me fera pas de mal de ne pas aller au bar de suite : 2.5




> 6. ]%+]


Et plus si affinits
D. Je nai hlas pas daffinit avec ton explication : 1.5
C. En considrant que % reprsente une lchouille dans loreille, on peut penser quil y a des affinits. Mais bon, on nest jamais sr : 3




> 7. <-%


Dpannage en cours
D. Si quelquun pouvait me dpanner dun commentaire drole  mettre : 2.5
C. On ne prviens pas dun dpannage en cours mais par contre on peut le dire aprs, ctait inaccessible mais ctait parce quil y avait un dpannage en cours : 3




> 8. %-{


Mets tes lunettes
D. Non cest fous ta cagoule !! pour tre la mode : 2
C. Cagoule, lunettes de soleil, et cest parti pour la piste noire ! 3




> 9. %%


Ah, t'as mis tes boucles d'oreilles !
D. Rooh le vilain plagiat. Alors jai mis 2  le disciple donc je redivise et a fait : 1
C. Un petit air de dj-vu : 1




> 10. ~%3


Mer agite
D. Cest  cause de la sirne de Nhaps : 1.5
C. Avec une paire de 3 comme a, tu es sr que ce nest pas la mre agite plutt ? 2




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> \/ [][][] \/


D. Admettons : +0.5
C. Ils ont lair content de lavoir eu en tout cas : +1




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> B_O_F


D. Oserais-tu insinuer que notre demande nest pas interessante  ? : -1
C. En cherchant bien, le B pourrait tre la tartine, le O le soleil... Mais F pour du beurre ? Et mme pas sur la tartine ? Non, dsol, mais je ne vois pas... : 0

*Total
D. 19 (-0.5)
C. 25.5 (+1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Robin56*




> 1. %


C'est un lumbricidae europen sortant de terre. Celui-ci semble avoir 3 jours environ.
D. Cest prcis, javoue que jaurais plutt dis 4 jours mais cest toi lexpert : 2.5
C. Tu aurais pu prciser le pays exact, parce que europen cest un peu vague... : 2




> 2. %^)


Lui-mme deux minutes plus tard, devant une bouche d'oisillon probablement (a se reconnait  sa petite langue). On remarque mme qu'il s'est fais manger la tte (RIP).
D. Cest le cycle de la vie : 3
C. Vu que loisillon finira peut tre plus dans une de nos assiettes, cest donc nous qui avons mang le lumbricidae indirectement alors ? 4




> 3. !#%


Une toile de tente deux personnes.
D. Cest vrai que a ressemble un peu  ma tente : 2.5
C. Il manque des sardines, au premier coup de vent ils vont se retrouver  la belle toile : 3




> 4. &&%!


Un nem  deux ingrdients, je penche pour le crabe/crevette. On reconnait bien la galette de riz.
D. Jnem bien a moi les nems... : 3.5
C. Jaurai prfr au boeuf mais je ferais avec : 3




> 5. %


Un microscope, on reconnait bien le pied  gauche et l'objectif. Vu la rondeur de l'chantillon, je penche pour une gote de sang (Dexter quand tu nous tiens).
D. Ce qui est amusant cest quon a eu une explication presque identique mais pour un autre smiley. Mme note du coup : 4
C. Elle est l, ctait bien du sang http://antimoustique.files.wordpress...5901_lores.jpg : 4




> 6. ]%+]


Vue de dessus d'une voiture de sport dcapotable (deux places seulement). Le + indique surement un moteur de type V8.
D. Ca fait plus micro-machine que voiture de sport avec V8 mais en mode smiley on perd un peu cot dtails je lavoue: 3.5
C. Lun nempche pas lautre ! http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/Mi...es-cobra-1.JPG : 4




> 7. <-%


Panneau typique de signalisation signifiant "Zone de covoiturage sur votre gauche".
D. Pourquoi pas (oui je fatigue un peu mes commentaires se font moins percutants, je vais bien faire une pause je vous rassure) : 2.5
C. Et XY-> cest Toilettes sur la droite ? 2




> 8. %-{


Tournez votre tte sur la gauche, on reconnait bien le "Grappin" de Toy Story. On remarque bien l'engrenage visible au dessus.
D. Bon ben je vais te croire sur parole sur ce coup l : 2.5
C. Pareil, je te crois, mais je ne vois pas. Si tu avais mis une image a maurait aid ! 2




> 9. %%


Un transformer, j'ai l'impression que c'est Bumblebee. On reconnait bien son modle de roue et son expression du visage (on dit visage pour un Autobot ?).
D. Il a grave la classe Bumblebee : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-LEop_4Pk9t.../bumblebee.png. Bon du coup il ressemble pas trop mais jaime bien lide : 3.5
C. Donc, si je rcapitule, on a Isaac Asimov qui ressemble  Robespierre qui ressemble  Bumblebee ? 3




> 10. ~%3


Tournez votre tte sur la droite, voici une rose cardinal de richelieu. On la reconnait  ses ptales amples.
D. Richelieu ou pas, la rose cest du plagiat et je suis impitoyable sur ce point : 3/2
C. Trop facile, trop dj vu, trop 1




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> [.][>#[


D. Bon la je suis clairement trop fatigu pour essayer de comprendre ce que chaque symbole reprsente. Je vais donc mettre +1 parce que cest joli et sur une ligne : +1
C. a change... je ne vois plus une chenille, je vois un poisson... Un poisson-chat pour tre exact : +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> {~~}\\


D. Pas mal du tout a, jarrive presque  comprendre malgr mon tat avanc : +1
C. Ben moi je ne vois pas le beurre. Pourtant cest le plus important sur la tartine ! +0.5

*Total
D. 29 (+2)
C. 28 (+1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Auteur*




> 1. %


un gadget, un bidule et une chose




> 2. %^)


un bidule, un bazar et un fourbi




> 3. !#%


un bitonio, un zinzin et un bidule




> 4. &&%!


deux zoizos , un bidule et un bitonio




> 5. %


un engin et un bidule




> 6. ]%+]


un bric  brac, un bidule, un vieux truc et un bric  brac




> 7. <-%


un ovni, un truc moins vieux et un bidule




> 8. %-{


un bidule, un truc moins vieux et une bricole




> 9. %%


un bidule, deux trucmuches et un bidule




> 10. ~%3


un barda, un bidule, un chiffre 

D. +10 pour avoir gard la mme signification tout le long pour le smiley fil rouge
C. +10 pour le thme du % conserv, +10 pour avoir aussi gard la mme signification pour TOUS les autres caractres. : 20




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"



D. Ca cest sur quil ont du se prendre la tte pour la prendre la bastille : +0.5
C. Entre ceux qui se sont clats le crne contre les murs et ceux qui ont fini guillotins, il ne devait plus rester trop de grands penseurs aprs coup... + 1




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"



D. Tu essayes de nous dire que tu tartines du beurre sur la demoiselle sous un joli couch de soleil ? 0
C. Jolie image. Dommage quelle soit hors sujet : 0

*Total
D. 10 (+0.5)
C. 20 (+1) Cest la premire fois que tu as autant de points aux smileys dor, non ?*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Christophe P.*




> 1. %


Une chaise renverse et des rouleaux de papier toilette (simple paisseur), dont un droul.
D. Sunchaser a dj mentionn la chaise renverse. Les rouleaux sont une bonne ide par contre. Mais a manque dunit. Bref mention assez bien, du potentiel mais doit fournir des efforts complmentaires : 2
C. Tu remplaais la chaise par des toilettes et tu grattais un ou 2 points de plus ! 2




> 2. %^)


Une poussette pour bb (pencher la tte  droite).
D. Quil est mignon ? Il a quel age ? Cest une fille ou un garon ? Il marche ? Il parle ? Il fait ses nuits  : 3
C. Et sinon, la poussette tient bien la route quand tu la lches dans les escaliers ? 3




> 3. !#%


Papi dans sa chaise roulante (pencher la tte  gauche).
D. A droite,  gauche, faudrait savoir. Moi a me donne la nause et du coup je vois pas Papi : 2.5
C. Mme question que prcdement ? 3




> 4. &&%!


Deux chats faisant comme s'ils n'taient pas responsables du bazar  ct d'eux (alors qu'en fait tout est de leur faute).
D. Les voila tes siamois CaDegenere : 4
C. Dj, un chat cest beaucoup... 2, a en fait 2 de trop ! 2




> 5. %


Un anglais sapprtant  traverser la manche pour aller de Londres  Lille.
D. Raaahahahahahahahahahaaa marrre des anglais !!!!!! : 0
C. En bateau ? A la nage ? En train ? En deltaplane ? 1




> 6. ]%+]


Diable cornu qui sourit malgr le fait qu'il vienne de se faire casser la gueule (pencher la tte sur gauche).
D. Jai toujours su quils taient un peu SM sur les bords les dmons : 3.5
C. Quand tu passes tes journes en enfer, cest pas quelques claques qui vont te gcher une journe : 4




> 7. <-%


Bouquet de fleurs, pas toutes fraches (pencher la tte sur droite).
D. Bouquet de fleurs, bouquet de roses, mme combat. Ctait dj pas top la premire fois : 2/1 = 1
C. Pareil, le coup du bouquet cest du dj fait, donc la moiti : 1.5




> 8. %-{


Gamin faisant le mariol sur sa poussette (pencher la tte sur droite).
D. Tu veux vraiment que je chope un torticoli la? : 2.5 (-0.5 pour le torticoli) = 2
C. Bah voil, une petite descente dans les escalier et on verra sil fait encore le fier aprs : 2




> 9. %%


Princesse Leia.
D. Le retour de la coiffure pain au raisin ! : 4
C. Taaaaa tatata toum tim toum tata toum tim toum (cest pour toi a Barsy) : 4




> 10. ~%3


Rponse auto-censure car le forum est accessible aux moins de 18 ans.
D. Je vais donc censurer la note : -
C. Bah si tu pensais  une stouquette, cest dj vu (donc plagiat), et si cest autre chose, je ne vois pas, donc  : 0




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> 1407


D. 42 (0)
C. 89. Mais 0 parce que ce nest pas un smiley.




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> !|


D. Simple, concis, efficace : +1 et +1 pour utiliser moins de 5 smileys : +2
C. Le beurre, le soleil, la tartine, tout y est ! +2


*Total
D. 25 (+2)
C. 22.5 (+2)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Sve@r*




> 1. %


La balance de la justice
D. H pas mal ! Tu aurais mis larmure dor de la balance je te mettais 5 : 4
C. Sauf que moi je naurais pas compris et je laurai taill derrire, alors que l je met : 5




> 2. %^)


Rocky Balboa
D. Cest pas ma guerre (quoi je mlange ? je fais ce que je veux) : 3
C. Il na plus le nez poitu depuis longtemps avec tous les gnons quil sest mang... : 2




> 3. !#%


Veuillez souffler s'il vous plait...
D. Je me vois dans lobligation de dcliner cette offre, jai peur dtre du du rsultat. Autant en rester l et se sparer en bon termes : 2.5
C. Oh ? Cest mon anniversaire Msieur lagent ? 3




> 4. &&%!


Sarah Connors ? Oui ? Pan !
D. Non cest  cot : 3
C. 4 (ben oui, quest ce que vous voulez que je dise de plus l ?...)




> 5. %


Le cot de la vie va encore augmenter
D. Raaahahahahaahahaha jen ai marre aussi des references  la finance : -1
C. En mme temps celle l... Mme Paco Rabanne aurait pu le prdire : 1




> 6. ]%+]


T'as laiss la porte ouverte
D. When is a door not a door ? . When its ajar !! Mouahahahaha : 2
C. http://www.openthedoors.com/ : 3




> 7. <-%


Igor Bogdanoff
D. Cest plutot Grichka en fait : 3
C. Je ne ferais pas de blague sur le physique. Donc je prfre ne rien dire : 2




> 8. %-{


Grichka Bogdanoff
D. Ah zut, mon commentaire prcdent tombe un peu  leau du coup : 2.5
C. Punaise ! Il est aussi moche que son frre ! (arrg.. jai pas russi  me retenir) : 2




> 9. %%


Jeu de ptanque
D. Il y a un peu trop de cochonets  mon gout. Il y a de la triche dans lair ou je my connais pas : 3.5+0.5 (car a change des dernires participations que jai corrig) : 4
C. Cest parce que les gars du site ont tendance  jeter les boules par 2, donc on a rajout des cochonnets... 4




> 10. ~%3


Titeuf aime Nadia
D. Drizzt aime pas Titeuf, pas du tout mme. Me semble avoir mis un malus il y a 2 ans dailleurs sur un Titeuf : 4-1 (pour Titeuf) : 3
C. Je nai rien contre Titeuf, donc : 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> 14


D. Javais dj pas compris le 1407, donc pas mieux. Mais pour faire plus intelligent je vais dire que a fait plagiat  cause du 14 : 0
C. Ben moi je pense avoir compris, sauf que ce nest toujours pas un smiley : 0




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> Oذ/


D. Joli interpretation du couch de soleil, tartine correcte, a mrite une rcompense : +1
C. Je ne mtais jamais demand  quoi pouvait ressembler un coucher de soleil en slow motion. Maintenant je sais : +1

*Total
D. 26 (+1)
C. 30 (+1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*pcaboche*



> 1. %


Un animal cras, les tripes  l'air... (oui a commence fort...)

D. Jespere que tu nas pas ventr une peluche innocente juste pour le concours : 4
C. Les peluches ne sont jamais innocentes. Combien dentre elles ont dj essayes dtouffer un bb ? Bon, ok, ces derniers ne sont pas les moins sournois non plus : 5




> 2. %^)


Pinocchio !

D. Tous les jury sont des menteurs ! : 2.5
C. Jai bien une image  proposer avec Pinocchio, mais... Bref : 3




> 3. !#%



D. Il y avait moyen de mieux faire sur celle l je pense. Surtout avec tous le temps que tu as eu pour prparer ta participation : 2
C. Cest elle qui a tripe le chat du smiley n1 ? 3




> 4. &&%!


Vous avez tout cass !  ::toutcasse:: 
D. Et qui ta permis de retourner le smiley ? : 4-1 = 3
C. Autant, les images jaime bien, autant rpondre  un smiley par un autre smiley, a ne fait pas avancer le shmilblick : 1




> 5. %



D. Le  est  lenvers mais la clf est bien trouve : 3
C. Tu remarqueras aussi maintenant, que tu tapes nimporte quelle phrase du sujet dans google image, et tu tombes sur celle ci : 3+1 pour le rfrencement : 4




> 6. ]%+]



D. Pourquoi un corbeau ressemble  un bureau ? : 4.5
C. Histoire que vous ayez la chanson en tte toute la journe : http://youtu.be/D1_hL8UJei0 : 4




> 7. <-%



D. Tous le monde  le droit  son joker : 4
C. Moi aussi ? Parfait : 3




> 8. %-{



D. Cest moi ou ce concours est rempli de chats ? : 3.5
C. Cest moi ou je naime toujours pas les chats ? : 1




> 9. %%



D. Cette moto me fait penser  Extreme G2, et comme jaimais bien ce jeu, a mrite une bonne note : 5
C. Et comme a change aussi de la tte de untel ou untel : 4




> 10. ~%3


Celui-l, c'est le smiley X du concours (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il se trouve  la fin...)
Le plus dur, a va tre de trouver une image (si possible amusante) en rapport avec le sujet tout en respectant les rgles du forum.
Challenge accepted...  ::mrgreen:: 
(note : Urban Dictionary possde une trs bonne dfinition pour le terme suggr par Google dans l'image ci-dessous)

D. Cette histoire de pie a me laisse sur ma faim : 2
C. Ah ben moi, Urban Dictionary me renvoie a ? teens creampie isn't defined yet.. Bon, tant pis, je ne saurais pas ce que a veut dire alors.... Sinon tu as joliment tourn ta recherche ! 4




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> o/o/o/o/_[]_[]_[]_[]_\o\o\o\o


D. Bel effort de symtrie : +0.5
C. Jai limpression davoir dj vu des trucs ressemblants, mais bon, en ce moment je vois des smileys partout, je mange smiley, je bois smiley, je rve smiley, donc bon... +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> ()[%]


D. Moins ressemblant que certains, mais arriv  ce stade du concours, cest pas mal : +0.5
C. a devient compliquer de ne pas reproduire ce qui a t fait prcdemment hein ? Je te rassure, cest pareil pour les correcteurs. +0.5


*Total :
D. 33.5 (+1)
C. 32 (+1)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*JetSett*




> 1. %


un micropourcentage de ptit soleil, eu... une aurore borale !
D. Les smileys dor cest comme le tabou, si tu mentionne explicitement un des symbols  interprter tu te fais buzzer : 1
C. Ce ntait pas la peine de dcrire le smiley (je te rappelle que cest nous qui les avons choisis), mais jaime bien lide de laurore borale : 2




> 2. %^)


Lger strabisme, mais content (un peu con?)
D. T-t-t pas de grossierts sur ce forum. En plus on a dj eu des explications proches : 1
C. Drizzt a dj tout dit : 1




> 3. !#%


l'inverse du pourcentage d'un dise... un pourcentage de bmol bmol !
D. Mais cest quil rcidive le bougre ! En plus cest pas linverse cest la ngation... Ce concours manque de rigueur . : 1
C. Et ce ntait pas le pourcentage dun dise mais un dise fractionn (oui, ce nest pas commutatif) : 1.5




> 4. &&%!


Boum, crac, aie
D. Boum boum, crac, aie plutot non ? : 1
C. Pouet : 1.5




> 5. %


Serpent strabique et difforme
D. Clair quil fait pas le malin ton serpent la... : 2.5 (ben oui je vais pas mettre 1 partout quand mme)
C. Cest un serpent  lunettes pour tre prcis : 2




> 6. ]%+]


Ensemble mathmatique un poil bizarre
D. Cest encore un peu plagiat a. Le coup de lensemble mathmatique a dj t donn. Quand on poste en retard il faut au moins essayer dtre original : 2.5/2 = 1.5
C. Ce nest pas bizarre, cest juste une autre logique quil faut apprender : 2




> 7. <-%


Bas d'un smiley avec les testiboules un poil de travers (non, c'est pas dgueulasse !)
D. Nous avons donc un smiley qui est gal au bas dun smiley. Donc si smiley = haut dun smiley + bas dun smiley, alors smiley = haut dun smiley + smiley, ce qui amne donc  la conclusion que haut dun smiley = 0, un smiley na donc pas de haut. Aprs 6ans de concours, enfin un rsultat publiable ! : 1 (faut pas dconner non plus dire quun smiley est un smiley a mrite mme une not ngative)
C. Un demi-smiley, un demi-point : 0.5




> 8. %-{


Revoil notre strabique avec une bouche de mangas refltant la plus profonde tristesse, et le dgot absolu de notre monde, car il le trouve trop tordu
D. Pas grave cest bientt la fin du monde : 2.5
C. Ce nest que son point de vue : 3




> 9. %%


Smiley qui a les oreillons
D. Je vous fait grace dune nouvelle dmo : 1
C. Cest donc le haut du smiley ? Qui ne vaut rien ? Je vais juste garder les oreillons alors : 2 (1 par oreille)




> 10. ~%3


Strabique (encore lui !) a qui il a pouss un cheveux, donc il est content, et rclame un zoubis
D. Allez tu finis sur une bonne note : 3
C. Cest pas avec un sourire bent comme a quil va arriver  sduire qqun : 1




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> |~O~|o o <o


D. Kamoulox ! (0.5)
C. Ah oui, je vois bien la prise de la Bastille l ! http://www.semainesgrossesse.com/wp-...ondation-2.jpg : +0.5




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> O|D


D. Cest de lart minimaliste ? 0
C. +1 parce que jaime bien le minimalisme.

*Total
D. 15.5 (+0.5)
+3 pour avoir gard 3 fois la mme interpretation du smiley fil rouge
-1 pour les explications avec le mot smiley
-1 pour le jour de retard
=> 16.5 (+0.5)

C. 16.5 (+2)
- 1 pour le retard
+3 pour le fil conducteur
=> 18.5 (+1.5)*

----------


## CaDegenere

*Minnesota*

Vous


Moi




D. Bien tent, mais je contre facilement avec : 

C. 1 point. Histoire que tu ne sois pas fanny.

----------


## CaDegenere

*strokeforstroke*




> 1. %


Un mec bourr qui a pas russi  atteindre les toilettes sans en mettre partout
D. Tu as vu la date ? 15 jours de retard passe encore, mais si cest pour remettre quelque chose avec un air de dj vu, je me vois dans lobligation de svir : 0
C. Il navait qua sasseoir en plus : 1




> 2. %^)


Un saut en parachute mal maitris...
D. Ah ben tu vois quand tu veux: 3.5
C. Fallait pas y aller aussi, cest venteux aujourdhui : 2




> 3. !#%


Et paf! Je m'en doutais, j'espre le club de parachute a une bonne assurance.
D. Tinquietes avant de sauter il a sign un contrat avec une petite clause en tout petit qui dcharge le club de toute responsabilit. Par contre le club risque de lattaquer en justice pour homicide involontaire envers le moniteur : 2.5
C. Puis bon, il ne va pas faire tout un foin pour 2 jambes casses : 2




> 4. &&%!


Nouvelle quipe de bobsleigh. Y'en a un qui n'est pas au point.
D. Balance man, cadence man, trace la glace c'est le bob man... COOL RASTA : 4
C.  Je vais avoir du reggae en tte tout laprs midi l... : 4




> 5. %


Ils emmnent le gars sur la potence! Tout a pour un bobsleigh...
D. Je les pensai plus cool en Jamaique... : 3
C. a dpend combien de personnes il a fauch avec peut tre ? : 2




> 6. ]%+]


La machine  faire des steaks hachs
D. Cest hachement bien comme explication (http://ivredimages.free.fr/SOS/image...-hache_big.jpg) : 3.5
C. Cest fait avec celui qui tait sur la potence prcdement ? 4




> 7. <-%


coyote (on voit juste sa gueule) sur le point de croquer bip bip, mais celui ci vient de remettre un coup d'acclrateur.
D. Et la on voit pas mais il y a un gros rocher qui va tomber sur Coyote : 4
C. Et faire tomber le bout de la falaise sur lequel il est plac, etc etc... Pv Coyote, jattends toujours le jour o il bouffera cette salet de Bip-bip : 4




> 8. %-{


un distributeur de bonbons ou de gadgets
D. Je vois ce que tu veux dire (http://mediac1.viva-images.com/vivas...ab4523d4dc6b75 ), mais a manque de prcision. : 3-1
C. Arrg... Le truc o on narrive jamais  rien avoir ? 3




> 9. %%


Le poinonneur des lillas 
D. Jmet des notes, des ptites notes, toujours des ptites notes : 2.5
C. Je crois que je prfrai avoir du reggae en tte en fait... : 2




> 10. ~%3


ce cochon grill est presque cuit  point
D. Et comme tout est bon dans le cochon ! : 3
C. Porkchops and bacon, my two favorite animals. (Homer) : 3




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> &&&&/@==* []___|#|___[]


D. Bon on tourne un peu en rond avec cette bastille. Javoue ctait peut etre pas la meilleur proposition pour le concours. +0
C. +1 pour la reprsentation de la Bastille.




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





> =~~((O))~~=


D. Manquerait pas comme une tartine (ou alors cest une baguette complete que tu nous as mis) ? : +0
C. Oui !!!!! Enfin !!!!!!!!!! a yest !!!!!!!!!! Euh... pardon, non, cest pas pour le smiley, juste que cest le dernier  noter ! +1


*Total :
D. 28 (+0)
-10 pour les 10 jours de retard
=> 18 (+0)
C. 27 (+2)
- 10 pour le retard
=> 17 (+2)*

----------

